# Die Alljährliche Weihnachtsausfahrt am 16.12 steht bevor



## Mr Cannondale (9. Dezember 2007)

Das Jahr geht zu Ende und die Weihnachtszeit naht, aber ein Event fehlt noch zum Abschluß:
Die Alljährliche Weihnachtsausfahrt:
Ich habe folgendes geplant:

Gestartet wird um 12 Uhr  am IPA Heim ( Schloss Waldhausen, wie die Biketreffs )
Anfahrtskitze:http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_google_maps&Itemid=71
Wir fahren durch das Rheihessische Hügelland, je nach Wetter und Zustand der Wege auch auf Asphltierten Feldwegen.
Ein Zwischenhalt zum Aufwärmen mit Glühwein, Jagertee, Stollen und anderen Köstlichkeiten
ist bei Oliver ( Mc Gyver )  in Großwinternheim geplant
Das Tempo ist gemütlich, sodas jeder mitkommt, die Reine Fahrzeit beträgt ca. 2,5 Stunden 

Am Ende der Tour, ca. 16 Uhr gibt es natürlich die obligatorische Einkehr

Ich erwarte eine rege Teilnahme
Euer Mr Cannondale


----------



## bingenbiker (9. Dezember 2007)

Bin dabei!

Grüsse aus Bingen
Bingenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc.Gyver (9. Dezember 2007)

Na dann bin ich halt zweiter


----------



## Ruderbock (9. Dezember 2007)

leider hab ich Examensfeier und kann deshalb doch nicht    
ist ja aber auch was gutes!!!
Euch allen viel Spaß, frohes Fest und n guten Rutsch
Jens


----------



## ChuckNorris (9. Dezember 2007)

Mongo han


----------



## Rockside (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Markus B. (10. Dezember 2007)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Steve37 (10. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch dabei!  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## grosser (10. Dezember 2007)

ich auch!


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Dezember 2007)

dann möchte ich mich mal net lumpen lassen - bin dabei!


----------



## rumblestilz (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme! Ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. Dezember 2007)

1. Frau  !


----------



## mathias (12. Dezember 2007)

1. Mann


----------



## carboni (12. Dezember 2007)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Ich komme! Ich komme!


Mann o Mann und das im Forum. 

plus 1


Gruß
Achim


----------



## grosser (13. Dezember 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Mann o Mann und das im Forum.
> 
> plus 1
> 
> ...


Besser hier als gar net!


----------



## rumblestilz (14. Dezember 2007)

Eben! Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Bettina (14. Dezember 2007)

2. Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (14. Dezember 2007)

3. Frau


----------



## arina (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
wenn ich so sehe, wer da alles dabei ist,  , find ich es sehr schade, dass es bei mir nicht klappt.  
Also, viel Spaß   
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Dezember 2007)

arina schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> wenn ich so sehe, wer da alles dabei ist,  , find ich es sehr schade, dass es bei mir nicht klappt.
> Also, viel Spaß
> Gruß
> Adelheid



Schaade, dann kann niemand deine neue Brille testen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/322182/cat/15223


----------



## Doppelherz (15. Dezember 2007)

Wir werden auf jeden Fall versuchen noch zur anschließenden Einkehr ins IPA zu kommen, da wir um 12.00 noch eine "nachbarschaftliche Verpflichtung" haben 
CU
Doppelherz


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Dezember 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> 1. Frau  !





mathias schrieb:


> 1. Mann



1. Frau und 1. Mann machen 2. Frau und 2. Mann Platz. 

Müssen leider absagen, da wir unsere Rocky's bei den Temperaturen nicht aus dem Keller gelockt bekommen.  

Wir werden anstatt dessen den höchsten Berg des Taunus (zu Fuß) besteigen und uns oben auf dem Plateau die Weihnachtsmarktdröhnung geben.

Euch (wirklich) Beiharten viel Spaß und ned zu viel Glühwein bechern  .

LG M&Ms


----------



## Jens77 (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme auch noch mit.

Bis Später
Jens


----------



## picard (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme auch mit

Michael


----------



## Michi_Mountain (16. Dezember 2007)




----------



## ChuckNorris (16. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Tour zum Jahresabschluß 

Ich freue mich schon auf die beinharten Touren im nächsten Jahr . 

Bis dann Gruß

Chuck


----------



## Luzie (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollt mich, bei Euch, für die Fürsorge und die netten aufmunternden Worte bedanken.

Der Glühweinstop mit dem wärmenden Feuer hat richtig gutgetan  

Mr. Cannondale deine Absprache mit Petrus war Klasse...

Ich wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (16. Dezember 2007)

Jo jo johhhh 

Schön war's.  

_"Ein Zwischenhalt zum Aufwärmen mit Glühwein, Jagertee, Stollen und anderen Köstlichkeiten ist bei Oliver ( Mc Gyver )  in Großwinternheim geplant."_

Mädels und Jungs, das habt ihr klasse hinbekommen, den Hof mit bestem Buchen?holz schon drei Stunden vorgeheizt, den Glühwein aufgewärmt und vorgekostet, wegen der Temperatur . Stollen und Schokoherzen auf dem Tisch - klasse Stimmung, lecker. Vielen Dank. 

_"Das Tempo ist gemütlich, sodas jeder mitkommt ..."_ da üben wir noch mal. 
_
"Umgefallen"_ Ein Bild vom Tag





Das anschließende Vesper im IPA-Heim rundete den Tag ab. Doppelherz hat's Versprechen wahr gemacht und ist die letzten Kilometer zum IPA-Heim mitgefahren.

Danke an Orga-Chef Uwe.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## picard (16. Dezember 2007)

Das war mal wieder eine klasse Tour. Dank an den Guide und natürlich auch an die Organisatoren des Glühweinstopps. 


Gruß an alle Mitfahrer 

Michael


----------



## ChuckNorris (16. Dezember 2007)

carboni schrieb:


>



Ich würde sagen Jens hat den Elchtest nicht bestanden 

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## Jens77 (16. Dezember 2007)

Was tut man nicht alles um aufs Foto des Tages zu kommen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Markus B. (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
SUPER Tour, SUPER Guide, SUPER Glühwein! 
Perfekter Abschluß!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## carboni (17. Dezember 2007)

Jens77 schrieb:


> Was tut man nicht alles um aufs Foto des Tages zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jens



R(h)eingefallen, das war doch ein gespielter Umgefallener. Die Fotos entstanden in einer Pause während der Elchtestreihe (bitte ein Foto vom Elch) und hatten nur bedingt damit zu tun. 

Beweisfoto:






Gruß
Achim

@Jens, Robert, Jens
Können wir die 1-fache-Bachflipp-Fotoserie nächstest Jahr am Gardasee wiederholen, .... hat die Aufnahmeprüfung bestanden.


----------



## Steve37 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

auch wenn`s für mich ein kurzes Gastspiel war, so möchte ich mich dennoch bei Uwe für die Tour und vor allem bei Achim für die Betreuung bedanken.

Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Rockside (17. Dezember 2007)

War echt prima gewesen, mal wieder zusammen mit Freunden und neuen Gesichtern die Kurbel zu drehen. Nach fast 2 Monaten Wetterpause war ich ja schon etwas angerostet. 
Vielen Dank auch an unseren Guide und auch für die perfekte Aufwärmverpflegung in Gross-Winternheim. 

Aber wo hab ich nur meine (Schutz-)Brille gelassen? 

Gruss,

Rolf


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Dezember 2007)

Das war ja mal eine Super Tour bei Super Wetter mit Super Biker 
Vielen Dank auch an das Glühwein und Stollen Orga-Team 
Hier sind einige Fotos
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=21162
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/21161


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (18. Dezember 2007)

Das war ne echt cooooole Tour, Leutz!

Dank auch den Glühwein-Köchinnen, die aufopferungsvoll die richtige Temperatur in einer breit angelegten Selbstversuchsreihe hergestellt zu haben scheinen 
   

Schee woars...


----------

